# More watanabes



## Jkts

IMG_2648.JPG


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Pic doesn't work


----------



## Jkts

Having difficulty downsizing picture on my phone. Will work on this. My apologies.


----------



## Jkts

IMG_2664.JPG


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

You might want to review this thread before trying to post a pic again:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/10093-How-do-I-post-an-image


----------



## Bill13

It's a bit tricky, but don't give up. We need more Watanabe pictures around here.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Lookin forward to seeing them. I'll be posting five Watanabe pics once I get my rehandles done.


----------



## Jkts

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/j...ploads/image_zpsbdnmagbc.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ThEoRy




----------



## Godslayer

ThEoRy said:


>



*** is all I can say, you have so many, it's beautiful :goodpost:


----------



## berko

i would use some of those.


----------



## Matus

ThEoRy said:


>



Now that looks like a collection that should be able to satisfy the needs of an average home cook


----------



## marc4pt0

Collection? Or Arsenal


----------



## Jkts

I've been acquiring these over a few years. I really like Shinichi's knives and the high level of craftsmanship. These are mostly blue steel with keyaki handles.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

That's a lot of knives. I have five from Shinichi, four are Honyaki and one is Kintaro-Ame. I can't wait to get them rehandled


----------



## Jkts

What types did you get for honyaki and kintaro ame? I only have one honyaki kirutsuke and a small kintaro ame usuba.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Jkts said:


> What types did you get for honyaki and kintaro ame? I only have one honyaki kirutsuke and a small kintaro ame usuba.



I have mirror polished Honyaki for a custom made 150mm petty, 330mm togidashi kensaki yanagi, 240mm gyuto and 270mm kensaki Sujihiki. Used to have a 270mm Kiritsuke Gyuto as well, but ended up selling it because I underestimated just how large it would be (couldn't see myself using it too often). Also have a 300mm Kintaro-ame sakimaru takobiki.

Don't want to jack your thread, but here are some pictures. No pics for the first two yet as I don't have them on photobucket, but once they're rehandled they'll all get posted.


----------



## Godslayer

tjangula said:


> I have mirror polished Honyaki for a custom made 150mm petty, 330mm togidashi kensaki yanagi, 240mm gyuto and 270mm kensaki Sujihiki. Used to have a 270mm Kiritsuke Gyuto as well, but ended up selling it because I underestimated just how large it would be (couldn't see myself using it too often). Also have a 300mm Kintaro-ame sakimaru takobiki.
> 
> Don't want to jack your thread, but here are some pictures. No pics for the first two yet as I don't have them on photobucket, but once they're rehandled they'll all get posted.



Give ya 50 bucks for the three of them :lol2:

Seriously though you two are making me consider gettings a watanabe ***** sexy


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nah, they're worth over 50x that. You sure you want a lefty single bevel too


----------



## Jkts

Those are beautiful knives. I'm always glad to see other knives that Shinichi makes. That's a nice length on the yanagi. That's a nice set!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Thanks, I'm really impressed with your set, I think I counted 53? I wouldn't mind getting a 270mm Kiritsuke at some point, probably nothing fancy like Honyaki or Kintaro-ame, but am tapped out for the foreseeable future


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

I'm a fan of Watanabe's work. His steel is so easy to sharpen and his knives get very sharp.


----------



## Jkts

his work is very solid, he uses both his family's tradition and his engineering knowledge in creating knives. 

I like the clean, utilitarian look of his professional series. Function and beauty to me. 

I also like being able to communicate with him directly. 

Has anyone tried any of the natural water stones he is selling?


----------



## AllanP

Jesus lol. Are you opening up a store

I really gotta get one of these one of these days


----------



## Asteger

Wow! Could there be any larger set of Watanabe knives owned by a single person anywhere in the world? I'd be surprised. Excellent


----------



## Jkts

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/j...ploads/image_zpsz27nxyfy.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0

One of my favorite knives, a 270 mm nakiri. Great for cutting through large quantities of celery, onions, and other veggies.

Next to a 180mm nakiri for scale.


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Jkts said:


> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/j...ploads/image_zpsz27nxyfy.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> One of my favorite knives, a 270 mm nakiri. Great for cutting through large quantities of celery, onions, and other veggies.
> 
> Next to a 180mm nakiri for scale.



Now THAT'S a Nakiri.


----------



## Godslayer

Jkts said:


> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/j...ploads/image_zpsz27nxyfy.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> One of my favorite knives, a 270 mm nakiri. Great for cutting through large quantities of celery, onions, and other veggies.
> 
> Next to a 180mm nakiri for scale.



Jebus, 180 is already pretty big for a nakiri, mine is 150 and does good work, 270 is on par with my largest gyuto, man that's a beast, words can not describe my jealousy


----------



## Asteger

That is quite a nakiri, yes. How much does it weigh?


----------



## Jkts

It weighs 452 grams. It feels quite light. 

I was going for very large flat knife, sort of like a very thin cleaver. Definitely a slicer rather than a chopper.


----------

